# winter wedding in vail colorado



## pixilstudio (Dec 23, 2014)

We don't get many winter weddings here in Colorado but I like them better 
Please leave a comment CC welcome 
1





2




3




4




5




6




7





you can see more from this wedding here Vail wedding photography
and my site here
Pixil studio -photographer

Thank you for stopping by and leaving a comment (good or bad)


----------



## ronlane (Dec 23, 2014)

Very nice set. Love the use of the bridge and the snow in the images.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 23, 2014)

Great work on the exposure!  Nice set.


----------



## pixilstudio (Dec 28, 2014)

thanks guys


----------



## Bo4key (Dec 28, 2014)

The light on that second shot is just beautiful!


----------



## joeymas (Feb 2, 2015)

pixilstudio said:


> We don't get many winter weddings here in Colorado but I like them better
> Please leave a comment CC welcome
> 1
> 
> ...



What a great job! I really love what you created here. I feel this could have gone either way but a little "know how" on your part made the difference.


----------

